# March 2014 tractor of the month......



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

For the month of March, it was Pogobills hand that drew this winner, and it's a dandy, and it's owned by a good friend of the forum...... THOMAS!!!

So, give him a great big ole compliment and thank you Thomas for your contribution! http://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/l2800hst-498.html

(I put this up a couple days early because my computer quit and this is my library day..... if you was wondering.)


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, congrats to Thomas! Great tractor there, and thanks for your contributions to the forum as well.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

Congrats to Thomas! Great tractor there my friend.


----------



## TFAdmin (Jun 8, 2011)

Congrats Thomas! You are currently being featured at the top of the page!


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

Its great your tractor was picked Tractor of the Month. Thats some plow you have there. I hope she gives you many years of service, you take care of her now OK. Well deserved win Thomas...


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Dang.
I am sorry but I'll have to step away from this honor,for there others much more deserving than I..and thats a fact!!!

Hope you understand and thank you.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You've been chosen by your piers Thomas and it was a great choice! Although there are a lot of great tractors out there, there are a lot of good months left to showcase them as well. I know you are worried about where to put your sticker, but you do get to choose a manual as well, I believe. So enjoy and keep them posts coming!
Cheers Thomas
Bill


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well done, Thomas ! 
Looks like you're tagged,like it or not ! LOL!
I'm sure it's deserved.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Congratulations Thomas..:thumbsup:


----------



## Radford DD968 (Jun 16, 2017)

Congratulations Thomas I have a Kubota 2350 with a MMM and a bucket on the front and I love the thing.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Nice Thomas. Congrats


----------

